# Kwik fit damaged my wheels



## kevgolfgti (Nov 13, 2007)

I've just had a screw removed from one of my tyres at a kwick fit garage and In the process they have managed to damage one of my wheels and to add insult to injury they have kirbed the drivers side wheel that's 2 wheels they damaged I checked the wheels as I handed over the keys and told him to be careful with the alloys I'm not sure if it's been done deliberately or not I've been back and they have told me to get quotes and they are going to foot the bill

Has any one had any experiences like this just hope they don't try and worm out of it I have got one bit of ammo as I heard the guy that worked on my car say to another guy as I was paying are you going to clock me out as he left for home 



These


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

get straight on the phone to customer service and log your complain then they can't also ask for there operations manager name and number as he will be the person who deals with your compaint


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

KF badly damaged one of the alloys on my Megane a good few years back, to be fair they did pay to have it sorted.

More recently had some new tyres fitted at dealership and they messed up an AMG diamond cut wheel. Left them in no doubt it was down to them and again they sorted repair, replacement car for the day and money off next service so fair play again!

What annoys me most is neither mentioned at the time I collected the cars. Everybody makes mistakes how you go about putting it right is what counts and I would have had more respect if they just fessed. 

Seems the machine they use to take tyres off the rim is a major culprit?

Good luck fella sure you will be right :thumb:


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

Blimey! That is grim 

Do all these companies use the same equipment when removing tyres? and can anyone recommend a 'safer bet' to go to when needing tyres looked at?


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I had a couple of tyres done at an independent tyre shop and the machine they used had rubber type rollers where any part touched the wheel, no damage at all, makes a difference when your watching them too.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Vossman said:


> I had a couple of tyres done at an independent tyre shop and the machine they used had rubber type rollers where any part touched the wheel, no damage at all, makes a difference when your watching them too.


Does make a massive difference watching over doesn't it?! Shouldn't have to but there you go. I'm also insisting the manually torque the wheels rather than use an air gun.


----------



## kevgolfgti (Nov 13, 2007)

He's done the above damage driving my car not on the tyre machine I can only guess he's done it in there car park or putting it on the ramp 

He has damaged the wheel that he worked on too some paint and alloy are missing


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

kevgolfgti said:


> He's done the above damage driving my car not on the tyre machine I can only guess he's done it in there car park or putting it on the ramp
> 
> He has damaged the wheel that he worked on too some paint and alloy are missing


Sounds like he was pretty poor all round


----------



## kevgolfgti (Nov 13, 2007)

Does any one know of any good places in derby that could repair my wheels not sure where to go any ideas 

Thanks for the comments it's nice to get stuff like this off my chest and get a bit of feed back from others cheers


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

The apprentice has probably had it out for a spin. :driver:

Dont leave your car with places like that if you can help it!


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

Kwik-Fit sheered off my locking wheel nut and i watched the guy do it. He tightened the wheel straight off rather than undoing and then passed me back the nut and said i'd have to take to main dealer to fix. At this point I had 1 wheel already off and the second one was punctured. I had to drive home with 4 studs in each wheel because i made them get the rest of the locking nuts off. i got a £10 voucher towards a service for my troubles 

Good luck with KF customer service they are teflon dipped in grease. Everyones fault but theres.

I'd mention small claims court or else it will take you ages.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

It's always nerve racking to watch the guys change your tyres over. Watching them is tedious but effective.


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Ask Kwik Fit,, to look for a ' Hunter Auto34 Tire Changer , or something similar.

https://www.psedealerequipment.com/node/201401


----------



## pr1vatepiles (Mar 27, 2014)

Stories like this which make me glad I don't use KF. There are no doubt some good chaps at these places, but I suspect most are apprentices who don't care. Hope you manage to get something sorted.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Had same problem few years ago even told them to be careful due to shape of spokes as they sat proud of rim when I went yo collect car after having 2 tyres changed all five spokes on both rims had the same scuff mark a third of way on each spoke !!! Manager tried to claim I had kerbed them as they where replacing both front tyres I pointed out that they where so uniform and smoothie not kerbed and maybe the large pri bar that is used when taking tyre off might have been problem as was in exact place you needed to leaver while turning rim on machine!!! Any way after admiring his problem arranged for a refurb at his cost and by his guy was concerned at girt when meeting the repair guy soon put me at ease with some pics of work an also explained to KF manager would need to refurb all 4 alloys to match colour correctly !!! 7 years later he still does my refurbs and any small / smart repairs much better than body shops !!!
Also just refurbished my current rims


----------

